# 98 Maxima fluid leak after alternator replacement



## snakestar78 (Dec 5, 2009)

I recently had the alternator replaced on my 98 Maxima. I now have a fluid leak, possibly transmission fluid. What would have been disconnected to replace my alternator? I am hoping that maybe something wasn't tightened properly. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. The best thing to do would be to place some clean paper on the floor under where the car is parked to help pinpoint where the fluid is leaking from.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If its an automatic, and the radiator was removed to make room to remove the alternator, then its possible that the coolant tranny fluid cooler lines were disconnected and hose clamps not properly snugged down. Thats where I would start at least.


----------

